# eclipse: "The selection cannot be launched and there are no recent launches" Fehler



## javanoob88 (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe in Verbindung mit einem Entwickler Job einen SVN Zugang eingerichtet bekommen, wo mein Projekt als Ordnerbaum aufgebaut ist (kein Java Project). Nun hat das bis vor einer Woche alles perfekt funktioniert, alles ließ sich problemlos ausführen.
Jetzt kommt allerdings immer oben genannte Fehlermeldung (siehe auch Screenshot). Ich kann mich allerdings nicht daran erinnern irgendwelche wichtigen Einstellungsänderungen o.ä. vorgenommen zu haben. Wenn ich also die Klasse mit der main Methode anzeigen lasse und auf "Run" klicke kommt diese Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich auf "Run as" klicke und dann mein Project angeben will geht das nicht, weils ja ein Ordner und kein Java Project ist (davor hat das allerdings einwandfrei über "Run" funktioniert). Ich will kein neues Java Project machen, sondern dass es wieder so funktioniert wie vorhin. Das Ganze läuft, wie gesagt, über SVN, deswegen will ich da kein neues Project haben.

Achja, ich habe sogar schon probiert, ein neues Java Project zu machen und einfach alle Ornder da reinzukopiert. Selbst dann musste ich über "Run as" eine neue Config machen und die Klasse mit der main Methode angeben.
Kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ratlos ???:L


----------



## gman (20. Okt 2010)

Hi,

kann das sein das das Projekt über ANT oder Maven gebaut wird? Ansonsten:

Um eine Run-Konfiguration für dein "Projekt" zu erstellen muss Eclipse erstmal wissen das es ein Java-Projekt ist. Das
kann man auch nachträglich angeben:

Projekt-Eigenschaften -> Project Facets -> "Create new Facets" (oder so ähnlich) -> "Java"

und schon ist der einfache Ordner ein Java-Projekt und du kannst eine neue Run-Konfiguration anlegen.

Aber Achtung!!
Es werden auch neue Dateien angelegt in denen sich Eclipse die Projekteinstellungen merkt. Diese solltest du nicht
committen da in dem Repository anscheinend keine Projekt bzw. Eclipse-spezifischen Einstellungen gespeichert
werden sollen.


----------



## javanoob88 (20. Okt 2010)

> Projekt-Eigenschaften -> Project Facets -> "Create new Facets" (oder so ähnlich) -> "Java"



Bei mir kommt unter Properties --> z.b. Resource, Builders,...

aber kein Project Facets oder Ähnliches.

Außerdem habe ich gerade gesehen, dass der Ordner bei Eigenschaften als Type "Project" dastehen hat...
Wenn ich aber bei Run As die Projects angezeigt bekomme ist das nicht dabei. Und wenn ich es manuell eingebe wird das nicht angenommen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ANT oder Maven benutzt wurden, es wurde anfangs lediglich subclipse (tigris) hinzugefügt, ansonsten ist es das ganz normale Standard Eclipse für Java (99mb Download ;D)

Ich hätt gerne einfach wieder mein eclipse so, wie es am Anfang funktioniert hat zurück. Notfalls komplett löschen und alles neu anlegen?


----------



## gman (21. Okt 2010)

Hmmm, welche Version von Eclipse nimmst du denn? Bei mir sieht das so aus wie in den Screenshots.



> Ich glaube nicht, dass ANT oder Maven benutzt wurden, es wurde anfangs lediglich subclipse (tigris) hinzugefügt



Ich meinte eigentlich ob ein Ant-Skript (oder ein pom.xml) in dem Projekt vorhanden ist.


----------

